# Enthusiastic in Golden, CO



## Joseph Thornton (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello,

My name is Joseph. 40 Y.O.-W.M. I live in Golden and I have already taken the first step to become a Freemason.

Over the past couple of months I've spent time talking with a Prince Hall Mason that works in the same plant I do. I asked him about Masonry when I noticed his square and compass on his hard hat. We've had very pleasant conversations. I'm aware of conspiracies surrounding the Craft and have already done some research on my own. I don't buy into the theories. I do believe what the Masons claim they are, so I had renewed interest to dig deeper into finding out what this is all about. I've decided 2B1ASK1.

I submitted my contact information to the CO State Grand Lodge website about 4 or 5 weeks ago. I've heard nothing. I checked the local Blue Lodge website and I saw that they had a meeting and pre-lodge dinner on Dec 7th. So I decided to go introduce myself. (THIS was tough for a somewhat introvert- though not anti-social)

I had to wait 2 weeks for the 7th to come around. I went to the lodge before the dinner and sat on the steps waiting for anyone to arrive. My contact was cordial. I introduced myself to the first 2 gentlemen that walked up. Told them who I was and why I was there. I was invited inside and shown around. I was given a petition and invited to eat. Ugh, again a little introverted but I didn't want to seem rude. Also I have posted and read a bit on askafreemason forum and it was recommended that this is a good chance to meet lodge brothers and begin networking. Based on that recommendation I accepted the invitation. As strange as it was I am glad I DID go to the lodge to introduce myself and I am glad I did stay for the dinner.

Afterwards the Secretary had finally showed up. It seems several people had lodge business to attend to that evening. I was surprised that I was brought into the main hall to see him as he had set up in there and was helping people. I waited in line and when he was available I was introduced. He was surprised that he still had not heard anything from the Grand Lodge contact I submitted. I was informed about dues, and because I don't know any of the lodge members, I also don't think any of my family are nor ever were Masons. (I will be the first that I know of) I will have to wait 6 months while the lodge members get to know me and someone can sign my petition.

So the wait is on. I will have to attend open events until then. As of today I emailed the lodge to pre-register for the next pre-lodge dinner on the 21st. The dinner organizer has already responded. I bought a dress coat and I am looking forward to getting to know them.


----------



## Sammcd (Dec 14, 2015)

Wait with patience. Seems a long time but it will pass.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Dec 14, 2015)

I love your avatar. I have Celtic Crosses tattooed over both knees / shins and braids banded around each leg 3 times.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11042607.70406.100000260206546&type=3&theater


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Dec 14, 2015)

(found the edit button)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11042607.70406.100000260206546&type=3&theater


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 14, 2015)

Best of luck to you sir. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 14, 2015)

Awesome.. as they say, Rome was not built in a Day. It's always good the check our a lodge (and for them to check you out) before you join it. Here, even knowing someone, it's about 3-4 months. GL not getting back to you is bad, it will be on some volunteers desk... I think you did the right thing following up and best of luck in your masonic journey !


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 15, 2015)

I had a list of reasons to become a Mason.  On the list was practice in public speaking.  I'm an introvert who needed to acquire skill at acting like an extrovert when needed.  My experiences at lodge have worked well and I have seen the benefit at work.  Introversion is a part of who some of us are.  To us acting extroverted is a skill that can be acquired with practice and lodge is one of the best places to study and practice.  We say that "Masonry makes good men better".  This is one of those ways.

Six months.  Seems long but I rather like their dedication.  I've been telling folks to expect it to take se3veral months before the brothers know you well enough to sign your petition.

Now you have a monthly entry on your calendar from here on out.  I look forward to your being adopted into our family in due time.


----------



## skas (Dec 15, 2015)

I also had to sit through that 6 month wait period (in AZ) due to not knowing anyone. It flew by, and I made some great friends that have traveled with me as we waited together (as well as many great brothers that I met while waiting).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 16, 2015)

skas said:


> I also had to sit through that 6 month wait period (in AZ) due to not knowing anyone. It flew by, and I made some great friends that have traveled with me as we waited together (as well as many great brothers that I met while waiting).


I was one of the lucky ones. A friend of 25 years was a DDGM so my petition was signed quickly. I have been an MM for 16 months and am LOVING it.


----------



## MRichard (Jan 27, 2016)

Is it an actual 6 month waiting period or is that what they tell you? I didn't know any either and was told to keep coming back to the meetings until the brothers feel comfortable enough to sign for you. I can't remember how long it took but it wasn't 6 months. Probably 2-3 months.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 27, 2016)

Without directly saying so, some of the older gentlemen have insinuated that early action is possible. Jokes were made that "I just met him tonight, but I've known him for ten years. What's his name again?" And some of the silent smirks gazing directly at me when comments where made spoke more volume than the words ever said.

I am politely following their lead. If it takes six months, so be it (....er SMIB). If they throw me a bone in some way, I am trying to pay attention, while remaining discreet and respectful.


----------



## MRichard (Jan 27, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Without directly saying so, some of the older gentlemen have insinuated that early action is possible. Jokes were made that "I just met him tonight, but I've known him for ten years. What's his name again?" And some of the silent smirks gazing directly at me when comments where made spoke more volume than the words ever said.
> 
> I am politely following their lead. If it takes six months, so be it (....er SMIB). If they throw me a bone in some way, I am trying to pay attention, while remaining discreet and respectful.



SMIB should only be used after a prayer from what I have been told although you see some brothers use it all the time.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 27, 2016)

It was just a play on words that seemed clever at the moment.


----------



## flipster (Jan 28, 2016)

Joe, I feel that the lodge will someday be getting a great member through you.  When I took my first step, I learned a huge lesson.  It was the established night, but I was tired from work, and didn't go.  The next day my buddy asked about it, and I told him I would go to the next one.  He told me that there had been 28 men there.  I asked if they did other business.  No.  They were there for my EA only.  Not one man in that group ever mentioned the incident.  In 19 years after, I have only missed two meetings.  I was impressed that the men didn't say anything.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Flip!

I've gotten a few very flattering comments here and on the Askafreemason forum.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2016)

flipster said:


> Joe, I feel that the lodge will someday be getting a great member through you.  When I took my first step, I learned a huge lesson.  It was the established night, but I was tired from work, and didn't go.  The next day my buddy asked about it, and I told him I would go to the next one.  He told me that there had been 28 men there.  I asked if they did other business.  No.  They were there for my EA only.  Not one man in that group ever mentioned the incident.  In 19 years after, I have only missed two meetings.  I was impressed that the men didn't say anything.


Good lesson indeed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## a1glass (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank God I showed at mine. It was the same situation. I showed but felt bad when I had to leave right after because I had to get to sleep for work.


----------

